# Музыкальный  руководитель в д/саду > Творческие музыкальные мастерские > Мастерская  Ирины Vitolda >  Мои отДУШИнки

## Vitolda

Вы знаете, как здорово начинать день со СЧАСТЬЯ????? Да, да, с самого "Простого счастья", которое на стихи Аллочки. Попробуйте!!!!! Такой позитивный заряд на день получаешь!!!!!!! 
Я попробовала. И не один раз. Действует безотказно!!!!!!!!!!!!! Мне так нравится, что захотелось не только услышать, но и увидеть...Если интересно - посмотрите тоже:

----------

alla-mus (27.09.2019), nina7400 (28.01.2017), Аленький - цветочек (18.10.2016)

----------


## aichka

> Вы знаете, как здорово начинать день со СЧАСТЬЯ????? Да, да, с самого "Простого счастья", которое на стихи Аллочки. Попробуйте!!!!! Такой позитивный заряд на день получаешь!!!!!!!


Ирочка! Какая же красота!!!!!!!!!!!! Потрясающе! Аж мурашки по коже бегут!

Спасибо тебе, солнышко, огромадное - за такое Чудо!

У меня просто нет слов от потрясения, удивления, радости... вообщем, я сейчас испытываю именно ЭТО- настоящее ПРОСТОЕ СЧАСТЬЕ!

Если ты позволишь, я отошлю ссылку на этот чудесный фильм - замечательное видеопрочтение песни Алексею и Маше Воиновым!
Уверена, что они будут очень рады!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## olga kh

Спасибо, Ирина!!!!!!!!!ЗдОрово так получилось, очень позитивно!!!Песня будет жить долго-предолго! Представь, Аллочка, если каждый, кому запала в душу ваша песня, создаст свой СЧАСТЛИВЫЙ видеоряд!..Ну, какие же вы все умницы-умелицы!!!!!!! :Tender:  :Ok:

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## veter-koteyka

> как здорово начинать день со СЧАСТЬЯ


Ирочка!!! Ваш ролик - еще один подарок сегодняшнего дня!
А Автору песни, дорогой Алле Анатольевне, не смогу высказать всех слов восторга и нахлынувшего трепета и любви!!!
Господи, как же прекрасен наш МИР! Какие прекрасные люди в нем живут!!!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Valenta

> Вы знаете, как здорово начинать день со СЧАСТЬЯ????? Да, да, с самого "Простого счастья", которое на стихи Аллочки. Попробуйте!!!!! Такой позитивный заряд на день получаешь!!!!!!! 
> Я попробовала. И не один раз. Действует безотказно!!!!!!!!!!!!! Мне так нравится, что захотелось не только услышать, но и увидеть...



БРАВО авторам песни, юной исполнительнице и  создателю фильма!!!
Вот он - синтез искусств!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

И снова о СЧАСТЬЕ...
Кто из нас не увлекался бардовской песней, которая вся - именно об этом? 
Моя любовь к этим песням началась в 15 лет, когда преподавательница в музыкальном училище предложила взять домой и послушать пластинку не по программе. Имя Александр Дольский мне в тот момент не говорило абсолютно ничего... И зазвучала первая песня... 

_"Мне звезда упала на ладошку, я ее спросил: "Откуда ты?"..._ 

Потом были и другие песни Дольского, с этой и последующих пластинок, его концерты в нашем театре... Вошли в мою жизнь песни Визбора и  Окуджавы, Бачурина, Никитиных и еще много-много других замечательных лирических, душевных, жизненно филосовских бардовских песен... Но "Исполнение желаний" и сейчас занимает особое место в моем сердце.

Услышанное мной, чуть переделанное, это стихотворение  в исполнении талантливой девочки - Дианы Козакевич https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTVf9CE_Ox8 заставило старую привязанность вспыхнуть с новой силой. Захотелось и самой прикоснуться к этому чуду, желание загадать. 

Не буду говорить слишком долго... 
Пусть моя звездочка во всем помогает тем, кто мне дорог!!!

----------

nina7400 (28.01.2017), Rita03 (10.08.2017)

----------


## aichka

Ирочка! Как же меня тронул этот клип... до какой-то болезненной точки в сердце!

Конечно же, конечно, как же ТЫ могла не любить бардовскую песню? Я должна была догадаться - по твоей глубине мысли и чувствований ...но так странно, что мы с тобой, говоря обо всём, эту тему почему-то не затрагивали...

А ведь я  тоже себя не мыслю без бардовской песни, я, как и многие из нас, на ней выросла, сама люблю чистоту и честность этих песен, и играю их на гитаре - и когда мне хорошо, и когда плохо...

И песни Дольского - одни из самых любимых.. а уж эта.. "Мне звезда упала на ладошку..." я просто в потрясении от клипа, от твоего нежного и деликатного видеопрочтения этой песни, от  ( как всегда) тонкого и точного попадания в мысль и слово песни...

Ты- художник и режиссер песни.. ты её слушаешь и не просто передаешь построчно образ, а интерпретируешь его так интересно и тонко, что получается своё, самостоятельное произведение...

Спасибо тебе за это... тронула до глубины души...столько нежности, столько пронзительной бережности в этом клипе.. что слова тут лишние... я тебя слышу...

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Valenta

> _..."Мне звезда упала на ладошку, я ее спросил: "Откуда ты?"..._ 
> ..."Исполнение желаний" и сейчас занимает особое место в моем сердце.
> Пусть моя звездочка во всем помогает тем, кто мне дорог!!!
> ...


* ИРИША,* не поверишь, засыпала вчера со словами  на устах "Мне звезда упала на ладошку..." А утром, ВОТ ТЕБЕ!!!! 
Это тоже одна из любимейших моих песен!!!  А вспомнила вчера её в контексте подготовки моей коллеги к областному конкурсу "Педагог года". Как-то мы на неё вырулили со своей педагогической философией.  :Aga:   :Meeting: 
Обожаю бардовские искренние, чистые и честные тексты с их полуречитативной мелодией и шепотковой манерой исполнения!!! Да, мне и по геграфическому положению никак от этого не уйти. Ведь знаменитые Ильменские фестивали, О. Митяев - всё так близко и рядом. О. Митяева тоже очень люблю. Вот и сейчас его диск перед глазами. Думаю, что в твоей супер-коллекции клипов  обязательно появится клип и на одну из его песен. Потому что это НАСТОЯЩЕЕ, без мишуры, шелухи и искусственного напыления и преукрашивания. 
*ИРИШ, СПАСИБО-СПАСИБО-СПАСИБО!!!!!* А именно сегодня, в ДЕНЬ ПОБЕДЫ песня вообще воспринимается с таким щемящим чувством и эмоциями, что ..... сердце разрывается!!!! Ведь чьи-то звёзды сгорели так быстро во имя того, чтобы наши светили! ТАКОЕ ПРОСТОЕ СЧАСТЬЕ ...

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## olga kh

> Пусть моя звездочка во всем помогает тем, кто мне дорог!!!


Да, девочки!..Я снова об этом - мы ходим все время рядышком, а часто и по одной дорожке...Как близки и дороги бардовские песни, и так приятно, что друзья на Форуме любят их тоже. Ирина, а уж о тебе и говорить нечего!..Вернее, нет, наоборот - об этом надо говорить! Ведь и твои стихи, и твои клипы - они так же глубоки, как стихи и песни бардов. Сегодня День Победы - праздник со слезами на глазах...А у меня каждый год в эти майские дни звучит в голове песня "И когда над ними грянул смертный гром, нам судьба иное начертала..." И слезы просто душат...Сколько же их - совсем юных - не вернулось с полей сражений, сколько детей - не родилось, сколько всего - не случилось и не сложилось...И жизнь могла быть, вероятно, совершенно другой... Я все равно, Ирочка, вернулась к этой теме, хотя песня в твоем клипе звучит так мирно, так спокойно, но она все о том же - о самом дорогом для человека!.. Спасибо тебе от всего сердца, что даришь такие мгновения!!!
    Вот и Аллочка пишет о том же, и Лариса...Ларочка, мне тоже очень нравятся песни О.Митяева и песни других авторов в его исполнении. Год назад мои дети подарили мне в день рождения билет на его концерт - это был замечательный подарок!!! А еще, Лариса, я аж вздрогнула, когда увидела твою открытку с письмом...Опять "одна дорожка"...Где ты нашла такую открытку? Кировская область, Подосиновский район...Это наши края...Случайность? Совпадение?..Это просто чудеса какие-то!.. Девочки, всех-всех - с ВЕЛИКИМ ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_ох, девчонки.... словно мои мысельки подслушали и про видеоклип, и про бардовские песни и про душевную атмосферу такого уютного уголка... 
Иришенька.... а ведь ты провокатор.... да-да! 
сколько раз пыталась что-нибудь написать о войне, но получались какие то примитивные строчки.
а сегодня вдруг настрочилось следующее :

Неизвестный солдат той далекой войны...

Сколько их,  безымянных? 
Сколько их, долгожданных?
Тех, о ком похоронки 
Матерям не пришли….  
Сколько их, заслонивших 
Родную столицу, 
Сколько их, защитивших 
 Родную станицу - 
 Тех, кто мир уберег 
от фашистской чумы?

Над могилами братскими 
Ветер весенний 
Шелестит средь березок 
Молодою листвой…. 
Соловьиные трели 
Над колыбелью 
Не нарушат солдатам 
Вечный покой…. 

Наша память священна – 
Нет средь них незабытых, 
Вражьей пулей убитых 
В той далекой войне! 
Вновь склоняем мы головы, 
Слёз не скрывая, 
Вспоминая погибших 
Скорбим в тишине…. 


не знаю, уместны ли мои рифмочки в этой теме, но очень хотелось поделиться, ведь появились эти строчки благодаря новому Иришкиному видеоклипу..._ :Meeting:

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

*А я снова о СЧАСТЬЕ!!!

Какое же все таки это СЧАСТЬЕ - встретить людей, мысли которых так созвучны твоим, идут в одну сторону по одной дорожке, звучат доброй мелодией и насыщаются подголосками! А ведь я могла не испытать этого, не начав активно общаться на форуме...

Какое СЧАСТЬЕ, что то, что делаешь ты, оказывается нужным кому-то еще!!!

Но больше всего меня радует то, что работы мои не просто как красивая картинка воспринимаются, а вызывают яркие чувства, серьезные мысли и разговоры, даже появление очень достойных, глубоких стихов провоцируют. 

Конечно же, все это очень уместно, необыкновенно дорого мне! 

Огромное спасибо ЗА ВСЕ!!! Вот оно - ТАКОЕ ПРОСТОЕ СЧАСТЬЕ!!!*

*И как не подумать в этот день, что наше общее СЧАСТЬЕ - это то, что только звезды падают с небес! Пусть же так и будет!!!*

----------


## Vitolda

Последнее время все чаще думаю о том, что величайшее счастье - это общение. Общение с теми, кто тебе интересен и дорог, и с теми, кому интересен ты. Как же это ценно и важно, быть услышанным и понятым!!! 
У каждого должен быть хотя бы один человек, которому готов был бы рассказать все. А еще - человек, готовый  услышать. И какое счастье, когда эти слова - об одном и том же!!! 

Здесь, на форуме, мне посчастливилось встретить людей близких по духу и образу мыслей. Таких, с которыми хочется говорить, и которых готова слушать.
Поэтому сегодня снова *Александр Дольский.  "Говорите, я молчу..."*

----------

nina7400 (28.01.2017)

----------


## aichka

> Здесь, на форуме, мне посчастливилось встретить людей близких по духу и образу мыслей. Таких, с которыми хочется говорить, и которых готова слушать.
> Поэтому сегодня снова Александр Дольский. "Говорите, я молчу..."


Господи ты боже мой....в музыкальном  плане мы на форуме всё  больше музыкальные руководители... а о музыке для души, о ПЕСНЯХ для души почти не говорим...

Вот приходишь с работы- НИ-КА-КА-Я... после репетиций, тревог, сует.... хлопот.. и вдруг - слышишь и даже видишь песню Дольского... благодаря Ирине- окунаешься в эти кружева бардовских стихов, в эти многослойные мысли, читаемые между строк... глубокий подтекст и некую отрешенность, обреченность и одновременно веру в лучшее, прекрасное, чистое и светлое...

"Говорите, говорите, я молчу..."...

Спасибо тебе, Ирочка, за визуальное прочтение этого чуда песен для души, песен скрытых надежд и сердечного надрыва, чувств взахлёб...

Какое же тебе спасибо... посмотрела, послушала- и такое облегчение... вот и отдохнула после тяжелого дня.. будто воды живой испила...

Может быть, вообще тебе сделать такую страничку - Музыка Сердца? Не знаю, как назвать... у тебя лучше получится.. Как уютная гостиная для релаксации...
Каждый день после работы - "нырь" в неё -  будто второе дыхание открывается..

Спасибо, Ирочка...  даже не представляешь, какое спасибо...

Такое простое СЧАСТЬЕ...

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## olga kh

> Может быть, вообще тебе сделать такую страничку - Музыка Сердца? Не знаю, как назвать... у тебя лучше получится.. Как уютная гостиная для релаксации...
> Каждый день после работы - "нырь" в неё -  будто второе дыхание открывается..


Так здОрово, Алла, придумала!!! Такая ОтДУШИнка будет!..Если будет продолжение, я - ЗА!!!)))) Спасибо, Ириночка, за возможность прикоснуться к замечательной поэзии и лирике!.. :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :Tender:

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Valenta

> ...Поэтому сегодня снова *Александр Дольский.  "Говорите, я молчу..."*


Как безумно приятно отключиться от общего  ритма, перейти в другое  измерение, замереть... 
*ИРОЧКА, СПАСИБО* ЗА ТАКОЕ ПРОТОЕ СЧАСТЬЕ... , за возможность прислушаться к своим чувствам и мыслям, заглянуть, так сказать, внутрь: "Говорите, говорите, я молчу..."

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Весь вечер звучит в голове:

_"Счастье - это когда тебя понимают..."
_
А значит - доживем до понедельника, потом до выпускных, до отпуска... А там - второе, третье дыхание откроется... А как же иначе?

----------


## Valenta

*ИРА-ИРА-ИРОЧКА!!!* Сплошные "деверсии" с утра!!! Зашла по делу и увидела сообщение в твоём "СЧАСТЬЕ..." Растрогалась. А ведь впереди рабочий день! 
"Долина детства моего...." В. Тихонов, И. Печерникова, О. Остроумова...  Ностальгия... Умиротворение.... ТАКОЕ ПРОСТОЕ СЧАСТЬЕ....
А надо бежать, тропиться, успеть, не проморгать .... ..

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## aichka

> .. Ностальгия... Умиротворение.... ТАКОЕ ПРОСТОЕ СЧАСТЬЕ....


Ой, а сегодня  - такой заряд бодрости, внутренних сил, открытие второго дыхания...  именно ностальгия, светлая улыбка и умиротворение.. точно..

Ирка! Ты- наше подзарядное устройство!

Посмотрела, улыбнулась такому чуду, этой песне, этим педагогам от Бога, этим красивым, душой и телом, актёрам- и,  со звучащей внутри мелодией  - пошла сеять "разумное, доброе, вечное!"

Спасибо за простое, но такое "в точку" СЧАСТЬЕ!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## LorikM

Ирочка! Вот это ностальгия!!! И песни под гитару, и "журавли"! Слушаю, смотрю и вспоминаю! Это ж наша молодость!!СПАСИБО, Ирина, вам большое!!! Класс!!!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

> А потом уверяю себя, что в твой дом приходят только добрые люди и ничем не нарушат его покой)


А вот эти Олины слова развернули мои мысли и планы на остаток вчерашнего вечера в другую сторону...

Сколько я себя помню, наш дом всегда был полон гостей. Даже в ту далекую пору, когда семья с 5 детьми ютилась в однокомнатной квартирке. Гости были всех возрастов, потому что двери открывались для друзей каждого из членов семьи. И все были интересны всем, поэтому быстро забывалось, к кому именно сегодня пришел гость. 

К папе приходили учащиеся. Просто в гости. Первый раз робко... А потом забывали о разнице в возрасте и положении, с удовольствием опустошали тарелки со щами и вели разговоры обо всем на свете! 

Взрослые гости с уважением и вниманием относились к детям, от которых не было секретов. Не было секретов и у детей. И все наши друзья всегда комфортно чувствовали себя в нашем доме.

А вот людей с черствыми, недобрыми сердцами, как то в наш дом не заносило...
Мне вообще всю жизнь везет на хороших людей!!! И в большом и в малом... 

И вот развернулись сегодня мои мысли-воспоминания к моим подругам однокурсницам, с которыми вместе музыкальное училище заканчивали. Группы теоретиков и так малочиленные... А у нас как-то так сложилось, что заканчивали училище мы вчетвером. И ТАК сдружились!!! Разбегались по домам только спать. А в экзаменационное время и вовсе не разбегались. Девчонки прости приходили ко мне жить. Вместе и учили до полуночи, а то и до утра, сообща готовили, рядом падали от усталости, и, конечно же, много говорили... И пели, по-очереди аккомпанируя, песни о простом счастье...

И вот учеба позади. Но еще не один год каждую субботу собирались девчонки в нашем доме. 
Не могу снова о маме не вспомнить, говоря об этом. Мои подруги делились с ней абсолютно всем, даже тем, о чем со своими родителями не говорили. Иногда и вовсе приходили не ко мне, а к ней, чтобы получить совет, вместе разобраться...
И ни одна встреча не обходилась без песен!

Теперь прошло уже много лет... У каждой свои семьи, дела, заботы, взрослые дети... Но в самые радостные или тяжелые минуты - мы вместе. И нет-нет, да снова поем... Просто так, для души... Все те же песни о простом счастье...

----------


## Elen 77

> И вот учеба позади. Но еще не один год каждую субботу собирались девчонки в нашем доме. 
> Не могу снова о маме не вспомнить, говоря об этом. Мои подруги делились с ней абсолютно всем, даже тем, о чем со своими родителями не говорили. Иногда и вовсе приходили не ко мне, а к ней, чтобы получить совет, вместе разобраться...
> И ни одна встреча не обходилась без песен!
> 
> Теперь прошло уже много лет... У каждой свои семьи, дела, заботы, взрослые дети... Но в самые радостные или тяжелые минуты - мы вместе. И нет-нет, да снова поем... Просто так, для души... Все те же песни о простом счастье...


Здравствуйте Ирина, вот и мне ваш клип наполнил студенческие годы, гитару и песни. Ведь когда-то давно сидели в комнате общаги и пели под гитару. И эту песню тоже, но только мелодия немного другая. Огромное вам спасибо за ваши трогательные душевные работы. Они зачаровывают, завораживают и хочется их смотреть не один раз: я только свечи просмотрела и прослушала 3 раза. ОООООООгромное спасибо!!!

----------


## Vitolda

Девочки, спасибо за теплые слова!!! Так приятно, что мои работы находят отклик в ваших душах!!!

Как много, оказывается, общего у нас, живущих на этом форуме!!! Нас сближают и объединяют мысли в одном направлении, гамма чувств и даже сходные воспоминания... 

И, конечно же, всех нас объединяет особое отношение к музыке!!!

----------


## aichka

> Ирка! Ты- наше подзарядное устройство!


И "Ода музыке"ещё одно тому подтверждение... потрясающая, просто потрясающая песня - и достойное её видеопрочтение...

Ещё и ещё раз смотрю клип, и одна мысль стучит - ну, почему в прошлом году у меня не было экрана, почему в прошлом году не было этого клипа, когда мои ребятки так нежно пели эту необыкновенную Оду?

Но ничего, всё впереди! Будут и другие выпускные!

Похоже, становится доброй традицией, в этом доме настраивать людей перед началом рабочей недели на вдохновение, душевный подъём и веру в свои силы!

Перед началом той недели- "Журавли", а теперь -"Ода Музыке"...теперь понедельник не будет тяжелым днём :Tender: .. он будет согрет этим гимном Музыке и её чудесным воплощением!

Проникнешься этой небесной мелодией,глубокими словами, этими нежными, полупрозрачными картинами - такая нирвана... 

Спасибо, Ирочка!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Valenta

> ...И, конечно же, всех нас объединяет особое отношение к музыке!!!...





> И "Ода музыке"ещё одно тому подтверждение... потрясающая, просто потрясающая песня - и достойное её видеопрочтение...


[CENTER]Согласна! Алла Анатольевна права:
Какая музыка и точные слова!
Какое видеопрочтенье!
Тебе, *Ириша,* мой восторг и восхищенье!!!
*СПАСИБО!* Сердце отдыхает,
Душа же в облаках витает!!!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## olga kh

Да.....С каждой новой твоей "счастливинкой" поражаюсь все больше и больше!.. Действительно, - так много общего, схожего! Сразу вспоминаются свои годы учебы, и тоже - подготовка к экзаменам (и ко мне вот так приходили девчонки-одногруппницы, и мама еще была, и так все душевно было! - мы почти взрослые, взаимоотношения между нами становились уже немножко другими, все "по-взрослому", на равных) А на переменах во время учебы у нас тоже звучали песни (в классах стояли фортепиано), и "Свечи" были просто суперской песней!.. Потом мы пели ее с подругами, когда уже начали работать, собирались дома - то у одной, то у другой...Вот бы, представляете? - сверху в то время посмотреть на нас - в разных уголках страны, в разных городах молодые девочки-студентки или молодые специалисты - поют одну и ту же песню "Свечи")))) А если бы нас всех тогда вместе собрать?)))) Вот бы хор получился!!!!!! 
      А вот "Оду музыке" я услышала впервые...Чья эта песня? Очень красивая! И клип, Ириша, опять - ОЧЕНЬ-ОЧЕНЬ!!! Спасибо за такой НАСТРОЙ!)))

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Какое же спасибо вам, мои дорогие, за ваши теплые слова, за такую быструю реакцию!!! И как же приятно снова и снова чувствовать эту душевную с вами близость!!!

А сейчас об "Оде музыке". Действительно, автор и исполнитель этой замечательной песни должны быть названы. Музыка и слова  принадлежат Вячеславу Горскому. А исполнил песню восьмилетний Петя Тесленко.

----------


## laks_arina

*Ирочка! Музыка из Ваших клипов падает мне в руки - цветами!!! Спасибо большое!!!*

----------


## Vitolda

Видимо время сейчас такое... Конец учебного года... Пора выпускных... Хочется снова и снова пожелать всем СЧАСТЬЯ!!! 
Вот и опять на моей страничке не для работы, а просто отДУШИнка...

----------


## Vitolda

А лето вдруг где-то заблудилось... Второй день льет дождь... Под его монотонные капли так хорошо думается и вспоминается...

И захотелось мне сегодня две "отдушинки" показать...

Одна из них - осенняя. Я сделала ее почти год назад. 
Своим подготовишкам я часто даю импровизационные пластические задания под самую разную по характеру и исполнению музыку. Однажды осенью предложила я своим девочкам для такой импровизации "Опавшие листья" Космы, несколько вариантов исполнения которой я скачала из интернета. А этой же зимой "сгорел" винчестер на моем компьютере, а вместе с ним все мои "запасы"... Через два года захотела я снова использовать эту чудесную музыку. Каких только вариантов исполнения не находила в сети, но того, который не могла слушать без бегающих мурашек, найти никак не могла... И обратилась бы в Срочную помощь нашего форума, да вся загвоздка была в том, что я очень хорошо помнила свои ощущения от этой музыки, помнила, что начиналась она со вступления, что звучало фортепиано и..... 
А вот что еще... ну совершенно из головы вылетело!

И все таки я нашла!!! Уже заполночь зазвучал в моей комнате... художественный свист!!!
 Я слушала снова и снова, и не могла уже просто слушать... Вот и появился клип "Опавшие листья".

Хотела показать его осенью, но под капли сегодняшнего дождя так хорошо думается и вспоминется...

*"Опавшие листья", муз. Космы*

----------


## Vitolda

А вторую "отдушинку" закончила сегодня. 
Думается хорошо в дождик, вспоминается... 
А еще так и хочется музыку хорошую, глубокую слушать. Такую, как "Не исчезай...", мелодия Микаэла Таривердиева из кинофильма "Ольга Сергеевна".  

Мне нравится и песня со словами Андрея Вознесенского, особенно в исполнении Галины Бесединой и Сергея Тараненко. Но звучание мелодии в исполнении Ансамбля скрипачей Большого Театра под управлением Юлия Реентовича снова и снова заставляет меня думать, вспоминать, слушать...

"Не исчезай!"... Слушая эту мелодию я вспоминаю о тех людях в судьбе, общение с которыми делает богаче, именно поэтому и хочется, чтобы оно не прекращалось... О своих родителях, которые всегда будут рядом... О детях, которые становятся самостоятельными, но пусть остаются такими же близкими!.. О друзьях, с которыми делишься и радостью и печалью... О тех моментах жизни, которые хочется продлить хотя бы в своих воспоминаниях... Об общении и понимании, которые и есть настоящее простое счастье!

*"Не исчезай..."*
Музыка М.Таривердиева

----------

svetsvet (20.10.2016)

----------


## aichka

> И захотелось мне сегодня две "отдушинки" показать...


Ностальгия, релаксация, умиротворение, тоска по утраченному и одновременно нежность и светлые чувства покоя, тепла и всеобъемлющей надежды охватывают при просмотре этих замечательных, очень трепетных и тонких фильмов...
Спасибо, Ирочка, за такую красоту... картинки просто потрясающие...пламя и лёд, свечи, взявшиеся за ручки и переплетённые в объятии... даже молчаливо стоящие бок о бок лодки - всё говорит  о Любви.. о Любви с большой буквы...

Очень философские, нежные и жизнеутверждающие получились клипы... чудесно!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Valenta

> А лето вдруг где-то заблудилось... Второй день льет дождь... Под его монотонные капли так хорошо думается и вспоминается...
> И захотелось мне сегодня две "отдушинки" показать...
> Одна из них - осенняя. *"Опавшие листья", муз. Космы*





> А вторую "отдушинку" закончила сегодня. 
> Думается хорошо в дождик, вспоминается... 
> А еще так и хочется музыку хорошую, глубокую слушать. Такую, как  
> *"Не исчезай..."*
> Музыка М.Таривердиева



*ИРИША,* а у нас невыносимая жара!!!! И твои чУдные клипы как нельзя КСТАТИ!!!!! :Derisive: 

"Отдушинки" нырнули в папку "ДЛЯ ДУШИ",
Под настроение люблю мечтать в тиши,
Пофилософствовать, порассуждать,
Или, банально, :Blush2:  просто помолчать.
Теперь могу перед экраном замереть,
И красотою душу греть!
Такое СЧАСТЬЕ вот простое:
Наедине побыть с собою!!!!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## olga kh

> Так двухсторонний звездопад!!! В ответ мне сыпятся добрые слова и пожелания моих гостей! А это ТАК приятно!!! И побуждает снова и снова начинать работу! Да и когда же, как не в отпуске, воспользовавшись появившимся свободным временем, обращаться к отложенным задумкам.


Ирочка, я забежала на минутку вчера - посмотрела, что появились новые работы, - и обратно, к внучечке))) А сегодня они в гости уехали, а я сюда - и уже посмотрела, и послушала...Ах! Только и скажу!!! Какое все разное, какое все классное!!! Неожиданный Дольский (никогда не слышала эту песню раньше - улыбнулась)))) "Песня косаря" - такое умиротворение, хотя они там - косари - трудятся, рук не покладая. И все равно - спокойствие, размеренность и правильность жизненная, что ли...Понравилось!
А дальше - твои "отдушинки" - да прямо в наши душеньки)))) Так красиво, трепетно в твоей Осени...И так щемяще, пронзительно - "Не исчезай!.." Все понятно, без всяких слов - есть чудесная музыка, прекрасное исполнение, и - твои работы!!! :Tender:  :Tender:  :Tender: Спасибо, Ириночка!!!!!!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## lenik

*Ирочка! Спасибо за ваши видеоклипы, так тонко чувствовать и музыку и душу...*

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

Ирина, здравствуйте. Спасибо Вам за то, что можете лечить душу, можете задеть за живое. Можете сделать так, что слезы умиротворения будут литься из глаз от увиденного и услышанного.Спасибо Вам за то, что хочется это смотреть и слушать. И сколько бы ты этого не видел, все как будто в первый раз.СПАСИБО!!!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## veter-koteyka

> "Опавшие листья", муз. Космы


Ирина, я заметила - Вы очень тонко чувствуете воду в музыке, а она у Космы - есть. Красиво. И у Вас и у него. Спасибо!



> "Не исчезай..."
> Музыка М.Таривердиева


 :Grin: Компания NOKIA обязана выдать Вам премию за спер-популяризацию и рекламу их бренда (последний кадр:))).   

А если говорить серьезно, - не хотелось, чтобы неожиданность кончалась, поскольку именно такое чувство возникало при появлении следующего, и следующего, и следующего кадра. А еще словила себя на мысли, что эта музыка просто нуждалась в "видеорегистрации". ОЧЕНЬ ПРОНИКНОВЕННО!!! И слова Ваши тоже. Спасибо!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

*Никогда не перестану испытывать огромную благодарность к гостям моего домика, приходящим с добрыми мыслями и теплыми словами. 
СПАСИБО вам, за то, что вы есть!!!*

А я снова о СЧАСТЬЕ!!! Все чаще думаю о том, что зря люди считают, что счастье не бывает постоянным. Оно есть всегда. Просто в некоторые дни сияет ярким светом, а в другие - просто отходит скромно в сторонку... Но стоит рядом, не уходит совсем, не отворачивается... И лучики своего сияния нет-нет, да и выпускает!

Даже в самые черные дни счастье проявляет себя теплой поддержкой, иногда там, где и не ждешь! А еще, мыслью, что все пройдет, и тогда скромное счастье снова выйдет из своего уголка и засияет всеми красками!!!!!!!!!!

*Александр Дольский "Время нереально"*

----------


## laks_arina

> Александр Дольский "Время нереально"


*Ирочка, это просто психотерапия какая-то!!! Лечебная философия - давай забудем навсегда, что время есть на свете, и тогда ты будешь жить так, как будто ты бессмертен... Не будешь думать о завтрашнем дне, уйдёт беспокойство... останется лишь ЗДЕСЬ и СЕЙЧАС... СПАСИБО ТЕБЕ БОЛЬШОЕ!!!*

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## aichka

> Александр Дольский "Время нереально"


Замечательно! И, правда, музокетерапия с визуализацией... так сказали бы учёные мужи... а я скажу- как же прекрасно!
Вся усталость за день мгновенно прошла - будто бы и не было..

Как всегда, Ирочка, - замечательный вкус, чувство меры, стиля, ненавязчивость и умение ставить нужные акценты!

Высокая и, одновременно, такая простая философия стихов Дольского, его проникновенная музыка почему-то ещё острее, ещё глубже и точнее воспринимается под Ирочкины клипы...

Как же неожиданно и приятно выуживать из памяти те песни, которые пели в юности, которые знали наизусть и пели под гитару каждый раз, собираясь с друзьями..удивительно, что все слова помнятся... а картины только обостряют восприятие! 

Каждая фраза, каждая картинка - в самое сердце.. и мысли о вечности, о мгновении и об этом простом счастье- ЖИТЬ - становятся так понятны и так все разложены по полочкам, так легко и так щемяще остро чувствуешь каждое слово, потому что эти замечательные "три в одном": музыка, поэзия и картины настолько гармонично входят в сознание, в подсознание и в душу... какое блаженство - не только слушать, но ещё и смотреть Дольского..

И это такое Счастье! То Счастье, которое проходит лейтмотивом по всем страничкам этого  альманаха музыки Ирочки...

Отдохнула душой.. Спасибо!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

*Девочки, СПАСИБО большое за ваши отзывы! 
Действительно, иногда и самой хочется с помошью музыки и ее сочетания с изображениями душу свою полечить. 
Если кому-то еще помогло - ОЧЕНЬ РАДА!!!*

----------


## Vitolda

Спасибо Оле - Мадам! Сама услышала, и нам показала замечательную пьесу В.Андреева "Я люблю дождь" - http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4679950

Никогда, наверное, не надоедает человеку смотреть на огонь камина или костра, наблюдать за движением воды и слушать хорошую музыку... Все это побуждает думать, вспоминать и чувствовать...

----------


## Valenta

СПАСИБО!




> ...А сегодня у меня снова отДУШИнка... В.Андреев "Я люблю дождь"

----------


## olga kh

*И мне - ОЧЕНЬ-ОЧЕНЬ понравилось, Ирочка!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :Tender:  :Ok:

----------


## мадам

Ирочка, добрый вечер! СПАСИБО за доставленное удовольствие!!!! Какая прекрасная работа ,как, пожалуй, и все Ваши видео !!!!!!! Интеллигентность, вкус и частица души на радость нам !!!! Такое простое СЧАСТЬЕ!!! СПАСИБО!!!!!

----------


## aichka

> "Я люблю дождь"


Душа сжимается и расправляется одновременно от такой музыки и от её видео прочтения... нежность и трепетность детства и счастье взрослой жизни - всё это называется большим и коротким словом "Любовь".. всё это в музыке и в этих замечательно подобранных картинах...

Спасибо Ирочка за эту радость и возможность расслабиться, получить удовольствие и утонуть в этой душещипательном, пронзительном счастье!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Лариса Антонова

Ирина!  СПАСИБО ВАМ ЗА ВАШИ РАБОТЫ! Так всё тонко, интелигентно, душевно! Хочется сделать что-то доброе, возвышенное, когда смотришь на Ваши сюжеты!!!!

----------


## veter-koteyka

> "Я люблю дождь"


Краси-и-и-во! Поэтично и легко! Глаз не оторвать! Спасибо огромное! :Tender:

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## ЕленаВас

Спасибо, Vitolda! Прекрасны все ваши работы! Просто начинаешь видеть и мыслить по-другому. Успехов и удачи!!!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Анжела72

> Ирина!  СПАСИБО ВАМ ЗА ВАШИ РАБОТЫ! Так всё тонко, интелигентно, душевно!


*Присоединяюсь ко всем словам!!! Спасибо за щедрость, талант! Каждая отДУШИнка просто шедевр!!! Трогает самые глубинные струны души, заставляет мыслить, размышлять, переживать приятные воспоминания!!!!*

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

*Никогда не устану радоваться каждому гостю, 
заглянувшему на огонек!
Никогда не перестану чувствовать благодарность 
за каждое сказанное вами теплое слово!
Никогда не перестану удивляться близости наших мыслей, 
чувств, переживаний и воспоминаний!
Никогда не перестану говорить за все это - СПАСИБО!*

----------


## MarinaMi

Отдохнула душой, послушав и посмотрев "Я люблю дождь"...
Спасибо, Ириша!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## SiOlAn

Ирочка. дорогая! Огромное Вам спасибо за лирическое отступление с музыкой М.Таривердиева, которая в секунды возвратила меня на много лет назад, в дни нашей молодости. И какое же это замечательное Простое счастье слушать эту удивительную мелодию, тихонько напевая под нее слово в слово полный смысла Текст, ( сама себе удивилась, что он до сих пор не забыт. Вот уж точно, настоящая поэзия вечна...), а рядом с тобой, после трудовой недели, мирно посапывает твое Большое простое женское Счастье, которое крепко спит, но чувствует, что все вокруг вновь наполняется теплотой и нежностью к Нему........
Впервые попала к Вам на страничку и прямо в десяточку! Спасибо. :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Олга Кобелева

Дорогая Ирина! Спасибо за ваши работы, они подталкивают нас, не дают сидеть на месте.  тоже начала осваивать этот вегас, правда не знаю, хватит ли у меня на это терпения, а времени то уж точно не хватает.Вчера я показала мужу вашу работу "Свечи" и сегодня он даже не ворчит.что я сижу у компьютера, только раза три просил ещё раз включить ваш клип. И здесь вы мне помогаете. спасибо вам.

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

Ирина, как же все сделано эстетично, изящно, красиво. Никто не останется равнодушным, видя Ваши работы. Не устану благодарить за труд, за радость, за минуты счастья, которые Вы дарите нам. И каждый, кто приходит в гости к Вам, обязательно уходит с подарками. И всегда эти подарки желанны и по душе. СПАСИБО!!!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Тепло в моем домике от ваших слов! Спасибо!!! 
Уже холодно, но пока все еще по-осеннему, за окном...             
А у меня сегодня снова зима - красивая и снежная! Но теплая и нежная - такая уж музыка звучит! Не для работы, опять отДУЩИнка получилась... Так захотелось сразу и снежной красоты, и мягкости, и спокойствия, и отдыха, и ожидания добра, тепла и счастья!!!

----------

nina7400 (28.01.2017)

----------


## elena_mos

Ирочка! Примите слова восхищения и благодарности за вашу чудесную работу!!! :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

Ирина, здравствуйте. "Падает снег"-как же все восхитительно, красиво, душевно. Как жаль, что у меня нет еще большого экрана. Было бы так здорово украшать музыкальные номера Вашими работами. Они ведь этого стоят. Но я не отчаиваюсь, ведь ничто не стоит на месте, будет и у меня мультимедийная установка. Вот тогда-то, зазвучит все с Вашими клипами. СПАСИБО за клипы, за ритмические игры, и конечно же за песни-клипы для души.

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## laks_arina

> А у меня сегодня снова зима - красивая и снежная!


Ирочка, спасибо за восхитительную сказку... Очень душевно...

----------


## olga kh

> А у меня сегодня снова зима - красивая и снежная!


Да, Ириночка, настоящая отдушинка! Так спокойно, хочется броситься в эти пушистые волны, закрыть глаза...А когда откроешь их снова, пусть бы сразу забылось, как будто занесло снегом все неприятности, невзгоды и несправедливости... Когда-то давно смотрела фильм "И дождь смывает все следы"... Так же бы и сейчас - "И снег засыплет все невзгоды..." Доброй всем, волшебной в доме погоды... И жизнь одна, и сердце одно...Как важно уметь беречь друг друга!..

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## aichka

> А у меня сегодня снова зима - красивая и снежная! Но теплая и нежная - такая уж музыка звучит!


*
Обожаю эту песню... столько в неё нежности,  какой-то щемящей тоски по несбывшейся мечте, по тому,что уже не вернуть, но светлая печаль и любовь не дают этой музыке стать привычной, избитой и скучной...

Есть в ней такой нерв, который заставляет сердце сжиматься и подпевать: "Падает снег..."

Мне очень понравился клип, Ирочка, он сделан от души, по порыву, на эмоциях - это чувствуется, и именно ЭТО - ценно.. Он не просчитан математически,.. он вспорхнул, как этот белый снег и замер нежной картиной...

И то, что ты выбрала именно взрослый вариант прочтения- тоже здорово!

Конечно, это взрослая песня.. хоть под неё и танцуют дети... ведь она так деликатно и тонко сделана - что ни пошлости, ни взрослости явной в ней нет...

А ты раскрыла истинную сущность и содержание этой прекрасной песни - нежную тоску и светлую печаль... но и надежду на чудо... 

Спасибо , Ирочка, за такую отдушинку - очень нужную и успокаивающую... такая красота музыки и образов оголяет нервы, призывает соответствовать этой красоте...

СПАСИБО!*

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Олино стихотворение - тоже отДУШИНка! Слушать, думать, читать могу бесконечно... и тоже вспоминать о своей дочке, которая сейчас и далеко - и по-прежнему близко, и, кажется, только-только слушала мои песни и сказки...

А сейчас - еще одна отДУШИНка... Почти юношеские раздумья о смысле жизни... Но ведь тот, кто вырастая, не вспоминает свои былые помыслы - как будто предает самого себя, не берет того чистого и светлого себя из своего прошлого в свое будущее.

*Каждый выбирает для себя*

----------

mswetlana23 (05.06.2016)

----------


## aichka

> Каждый выбирает для себя


Ой, спасибо, Ирочка! Вот и ещё одна замечательная отдушинка появилась в твоей копилочке... песни, направленные стрелой прямо в сердце, да ещё ожившие образно под твоей рукой - это подарок...

В любое время года и суток... а уж сейчас, во время новогодних "запарок", когда мысль о понедельнике приводит в дрожь...эти строки и гитарная музыка  отвлекают, очищают и заставляют подумать о вечном, о выборе совести, и о настоящем счастье Жития... чистоте помыслов  и поступков..

Спасибо, Ирочка, как всегда- твои мудрые кадры идут в унисон к умным строчкам... можно и отдохнуть, и подумать одновременно... а интеллектуальный отдых и отвлечение от бренных мыслей, помноженные на эмоциональный всплеск - это то, что заставляет нас встряхнуться и вспомнить, что мы не только роботы и "рабочие лошадки", но, прежде всего, ранимые и думающие люди..

Спасибо, Ирочка! Как всегда - безукоризненно, умно, тонко и прекрасно!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Ярик

> *Каждый выбирает для себя*

----------


## Vitolda

В самом разгаре сейчас один из самых напряженных в году музыкального руководителя периодов - предновогодье, ЕЛКИ!!! И сил к концу дня уже практически ни на что не остается... В том числе на серьезные планы... Материал потихоньку собирается и откладывается на послепраздничную передышку...

А сейчас тоже иногда хочется просто вздохнуть и на минутку отвлечься... Да еще и за окном - то ли зима, то ли уже весна, то ли все еще осень... А так хочется зимней красоты!!! Вот и получилась снова отДУШИнка...

*Сергей Крылов "Зимняя сказка" в исполнении Галины Хомчик и Сергея Никитина*

----------

nina7400 (28.01.2017)

----------


## olga kh

Ириш, ничего себе!!! Ты еще успеваешь во время этого, так называемого, нашего предновогодья, потока утренних и вечерних праздников сотворить такую вот ОТДЫХАЛОЧКУ?.. Я ничего не понимаю в этой жизни! Как тебе удается-то выкроить время? Ведь известно, что создание видеоклипа - процесс, требующий немало времени (найти, подобрать, состыковать, украсить и еще много разных и т.д, и т.п.))))) Я сегодня пришла что-то никакусенькая вечером, думаю, дай - загляну на минутку! Вот и заглянула! И - отдохнула - СПАСИБО тебе!!!! Но ведь ты-то еще эту красоту мастерила!!!!!Нет, я все же ничего не понимаю!!! Удивляюсь, восхищаюсь - Ириночка, это просто ЧУДО!!!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Valenta

> Ириш, ничего себе!!! ...  Я сегодня пришла что-то никакусенькая вечером, думаю, дай - загляну на минутку! Вот и заглянула! И - отдохнула - СПАСИБО тебе!!!! Но ведь ты-то еще эту красоту мастерила!!!!!Нет, я все же ничего не понимаю!!! Удивляюсь, восхищаюсь - Ириночка, это просто ЧУДО!!!


Полностью согласна с Олей!!! Как про меня пишет "никакусенькая...заглянула... отдохнула... удивляюсь, восхищаюсь!"
*СПАСИБО,* *ИРИШ*, за настоящую "ЗИМНЮЮ СКАЗКУ" для выжатых, как лимон, музруков!!!  :Taunt:  
Тоже очень люблю эту песню! Ну, а уж про клип молчу - ты в этом деле МАСТЕР! Все "пазлы" легли на СВОЁ место стройными рядами: ни прибавить-ни отнять!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Tata74

"Хорошие сны..." вот то. чего сейчас так не хватает...с 5 утра мысли лезут и всё о них. любимых, УТРЕННИКАХ! Спасибо, Ирина, за отдохновение

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Tata74

Не удержалась ещё от одного комментария....Поднялась вверх по страничке и обнаружила моё любимое "Каждый выбирает для себя" Юрия Левитанского...Так важно , сделав однажды выбор. научиться ценить каждое мгновение, радоваться, удивляться, вдохновлять,не ныть... Это же всё о нас, коллеги.Спасибо, Ирина, что ещё раз напомнили всем об этом!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## aichka

> Сергей Крылов "Зимняя сказка" в исполнении Галины Хомчик и Сергея Никитина


Милая Ирочка!

Ты- наш форумский психолог.. к тебе в твой уютный домик можно зайти и пофилософствовать, и расслабиться, окунуться в мир душевных тёплых волн и спокойных ощущений... твоя "Зимняя сказка" - ещё одно тому подтверждение.... после проведенных утренников - такая "медитация"...такое удовольствие и погружение в человеческое, НЕ нервное, спокойное и красивое - умиротворение полное...

Спасибо, солнышко! 
Техника и подача образов в гармонии с музыкой и стихами - как всегда- безупречны... у тебя и не может быть иначе!

У тебя всегда - и видеоряд, и музыка в унисоне, в дуэте -  смотришь, и такое удовольствие получаешь!

 Замечательная зимняя отдушинка получилась - и для тебя, и для всех нас!

Спасибо!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## ttanya

Ирина! От всей души поздравляю Вас с Наступающим Новым 2014 годом!
Желаю Вам всего самого наилучшего: здоровья, успеха во всем, чтобы Вам всегда сопутствовала удача, творческого вдохновения и отличного настроения!
Как здорово, что Вы у нас есть! Какие прекрасные, замечательные у Вас работы. А особенно последние. Ваша "Зимняя сказка"- это действительно  как бальзам на душу после новогоднего марафона.
Восхищаюсь Вашими клипами, Вашим наиссякаемым творчеством! Какая же Вы умница! Спасибо, спасибо, спасибо!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!С Новым годом!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## ttanya

Ирина! От всей души поздравляю Вас с Крещением Господним! Пусть в Ваш дом приходит только радость, счастье и любовь!
А какое счастье Вы дарите всем нам, создавая свои волшебные клипы- не передать словами. 
И сегодня в этот день мне хочется вспомнить о клипе "Разговор ребенка с богом".
Почему он так прекрасен, нежен, трогателен и когда его пересматриваешь вновь и вновь-мурашки пробегают по телу и наворачиваются слезы на глаза? Да потому что он создавался, как и все ваши творения, от всей души, от чистого сердца и в нем столько всего светлого, чистого, лучезарного и прекрасного! 
Этот клип надо не просто просмотреть, но и прочувствовать каждой своей клеточкой, "прожить" эти чудесные мгновения вместе с малышом.
 И именно в этот день я хочу сказать Вам - у Вас ДАР БОЖИЙ дарить всем нам радость, эти необыкновенные минуты СЧАСТЬЯ!
Спасибо!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

А сейчас - отДУШИнка... 
Нет-нет, да и встречаются песни, которые хочется слушать снова и снова... Иногда потому, что очень содержание близко моменту в твоей жизни... А иногда - вовсе и не о том песня... А вот все равно хочется слушать и слушать... А спустя время встречаешься с песней как с доброй старой знакомой, чувствуешь благодарность за прошедшие теплые минуты и получаешь их вновь...

Сегодня я о песне *"Ты мне нравишься!" Вячеслава Малежика в исполнении Юлиана*

----------


## Valenta

*ИРИША,* ТЫ МНЕ НРАВИШЬСЯ!!!! НРАВИТСЯ ВСЁ, ЧТО ТЫ ДЕЛАЕШЬ: ТОНКО, ИЗЯЩНО, ДЕЛИКАТНО!!! 
*СПАСИБО!*

ОПЯТЬ ОТДОХНУЛА У ТЕБЯ ДУШОЙ!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## laks_arina

> "Ты мне нравишься!" Вячеслава Малежика в исполнении Юлиана


Спасибо, Ириша!!! И правда, душой отдыхаешь, глядя и слушая!!!

----------


## ttanya

Ирина! Снова и снова восхищаюсь и преклоняюсь перед Вашим талантом. Казалось-бы  обыкновенные, детские естественные рисунки- но как Вы умело и точно соединили их в единую композицию. Просматривая клип, поймала себя на мысли, что я улыбаюсь, на душе тепло, солнечно, радостно и в то же время трепетно и нежно. Как-будто бы каждый, такой непосредственный детский рисунок -это подарок лично тебе, для тебя! И поэтому улыбкой счастья светится твое лицо!
 Спасибо за подаренное счастье!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 Спасибо за то, что создавая свои клипы Вы вкладываете в них столько любви, теплоты и нежности, что ты это все ощущаешь в себе! Спасибо за отДУШИНку "Ты мне нравишься"! 
Спасибо за ваш светлый, теплый, гостеприимный, уютный домик!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Олюр

"Ты мне нравишься", Ирина, потому что талантливая! Спасибо!!!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## svetsvet

*Твоя отДУШИнка, Ириша - бальзам и радость для души.* 

_Спасибо!_

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

*Как же приятно слышать о том, что где-то далеко рады моим клипам!!! Читаешь об этом, и на душе становится тепло и уютно!!! Это ли не ПРОСТОЕ СЧАСТЬЕ???!!!  Спасибо!!!* 

Услышала несколько дней назад песню... Сама со скоростью, мне не свойственной, продолжала делать клипы к 8 Марта нужные, а в паузы в голове все песня крутилась, мысли о ней... Вроде и не к чему она сейчас, и некогда... Но вот получилась такая отДУШИнка

*"Доброта"  Музыка  Дм. Дунаева, слова Т.Беловой
Исполняют Дмитрий Дунаев и Катя Манешина*

----------

viculy (06.02.2016)

----------


## Valenta

Как говорит наша Оленька, одними тропками ходим! :Meeting:  Последние дни  эта песня тоже вертится и вертится в моей голове, звучат во мне её проникновенные интонации ,мудрые простые слова. И ролик, сопровождающий песню, тоже просматриваю с удовольствием. А тут такой подарок от тебя, *Ириш!!!* Тема эта всегда кстати! Всегда актуальна! А в наше, к несчастью, нестабильное и тревожное время и вовсе!!!  Ты, с присущей тебе философской точки зрения, подняла очень нужный пласт! В нашей работе с детьми  жизненно необходимый!!! Если честно, просмотрев твою работу, *Ирин,* хотела просто молча "просигнализировать" о своём состоянии, но как-то само-собой полились слова. 
*СПАСИБО!*

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## lenik

*Ирочка, больше спасибо за совершенно чудные отДУШИнки! Столько удовольствия получаешь, когда всю эту прелесть посмотришь и послушаешь!!! Согласна с Ларисочкой, что песня"Доброта" очень актуальна сейчас! СПАСИБО!!!*

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## muzik

> "Доброта" Музыка Дм. Дунаева, слова Т.Беловой
> Исполняют Дмитрий Дунаев и Катя Манешина


Слушаешь песню , смотришь клип и слезы на глаза наворачиваются. Спасибо большое!!!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

*Дорогие девочки!!!
Спасибо всем вам вместе и каждой в отдельности 
за теплые поздравления с праздником!!!
Поздравляю и я вас тоже!!!
И ничего, что уже началось 9 Марта!
Пусть женское счастье будет с вами всегда!
И пусть Весна всегда согревает ваши сердца и души!!!
Пусть у каждой из вас будет много-много теплых, красивых, 
по-разному счастливых моментов жизни!!!*


Вот как раз об одном теплом своем воспоминании и хочу сегодня рассказать...
Мне было примерно 17... Моя ближайшая подруга Галка, отличавшаяся необыкновенной общительностью, и каким-то поразительным личным магнетизмом, притягивающим к ней совершенно разных людей, снова и снова знакомилась с ребятами...  И каждый раз интересовалась моим мнением о человеческих качествах нового знакомого. По-разному это происходило... И ко мне в гости приводила, и общие пикники устраивала, и в кафе или кино шли мы общей компанией...
И вот однажды уговорила она меня отправиться в гости к новому знакомому. С внутренним сопротивлением и нежеланием шла я в  в частный дом, в котором предстояло провести вечер мне с Галкой и двум ребятам...
Прошло уже ОЧЕНЬ много лет!!! Я даже не помню, как звали этих мальчиков, больше никогда не встречала ни одного из них... Но память о том вечере нет-нет, да и всплывает с ощущением тепла, спокойствия и тихой благодарности...
Может быть мы пили чай... Уже не помню..  Зато помню, что весь вечер звучала гитара и песни. Что-то мы пели вместе... Но больше всего песен в тот вечер ребята пели для нас! 
Именно тогда я услышала впервые две песни, которые и сейчас одни из самых мох любимых: "Колыбельную" (Какую песню спеть тебе, родная?...) и "Баба Яга". Это потом я узнала, что одну из них исполняла группа "Цветы", а вторую - "Ариэль", еще позже нашла в интернете и сохранила в своем компьютере... И до сих пор, слыша их, вспоминаю вечер в полумраке, ощущение полнейшего покоя и тепла, звуки гитары и юношеские голоса...

Такое простое счастье, что этот вечер был в моей жизни!

----------

НСА (26.11.2017)

----------


## Valenta

> ... "Баба Яга"... "Ариэль"...Такое простое счастье, что этот вечер был в моей жизни!...


Умеешь ты,* Ириш,* подарочки дарить:
Порадовать и, безусловно, удивить!!!!
Твой чудо-ролик по традиции добрейший!!!
Красивейший, до обалдения вкуснейший!!!
По-детски трогательный он!
По-моему, в песню эту каждый был влюблён!!!
И образ сказочный мил малышам,
Ну, и, конечно, очень дорог нам!!!
Восьмидесятые. Ансамбль «Ариэль». Одесса... 
В то время я была ещё принцесса:
Юна, стройна и, как казалось мне, красива…. :Taunt: 
Всё в памяти всплыло, *Ириш!* Ну, это ли не диво?!!!!
Сидели под открытым небом, затаив дыханье,
«В краю магнолий..», «Порушка-Параня»…. сплошь очарованье!!! :Tender: 
Благодарю за ностальгию с самого утра!!!
Приятно вспомнить!!! Вот была пора!!!!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## мадам

ИРОЧКА. СПАСИБО ЗА ПРИЯТНЫЕ  МОМЕНТЫ!!! КАК ТОНКО И ДЕЛИКАТНО ВЫ ОБРАЩАЕТЕСЬ С МАТЕРИАЛОМ!!!! СПАСИБО!!! ВСЕГДА С БОЛЬШИМ УДОВОЛЬСТВИЕМ СМОТРЮ ВАШИ РАБОТЫ!!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## aichka

Ирочка! Как всегда- бесподобно и неподражаемо!

И твои клипы к детским песням, которые ТАК нужны нам в работе - все твои великолепные, и так вовремя созданные к мартовскому празднику клипы, и ОТдушинки сейчас -в виде "Бабы Ёжки" и "Колыбельной" - просто великолепны!

Как же продуман каждый кадр, каждое перетекание картинки в картинку, настолько прекрасна логика, и безупречен вкус в образной передаче каждой фразы песни - каждой фразы!

Сколько же надо перелопатить картинок и найти те, которые абсолютно в унисон каждой строчке песни! Удивительно!

Что ни кадр - то удивление и восторг!

Иришка, какая же ты умница! Какое же удовольствие получаешь при просмотре твоих фильмов! Потрясающе!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## ttanya

Ирина! Спасибо Вам огромнейшее за эти замечательные клипы, которые вернули меня в  годы моей юности. Смотришь, слушаешь до боли знакомые и любимые песни своих любимых до сих пор ансамблей и вспоминаешь свою юность, своих друзей. Просто потрясающе как здорово!!!!!  :Ok:  Низкий Вам поклон  за все ваше великолепие, созданное для детей и за изумительные ОТдушинки для нас! Вы просто умница!!!! :Tender:  
СПАСИБО! СПАСИБО! СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## olga kh

Ириш, вот и я появилась! Вернулась из "заточения"))) А тут снова удивление и радость одновременно... Когда я начинаю читать твои воспоминания и еще не вижу, о каких песнях пойдет речь, уже невольно готовлюсь к очередному "сюрпризу-совпадению") И это всегда происходит! Вот и с последними двумя песнями - та же самая ситуация!!! Это невероятно! Может, кто-то скажет - что невероятного? Возраст примерно одинаков у нас, программы по телевизору - 1 и 2 были. "Утренняя почта", "Песня года", "Шире круг"... Пластинки в магазинах "Культтовары", наверное, во всех городах одни и те же продавались. С гастролями приезжали ансамбли и исполняли все те же песни... И все же, все же... Почему так отзывается сердце на все, что ты пишешь? Показываешь...Столько схожих ощущений, каких-то воспоминаний - пусть своих, но таких же теплых и приятных... Спасибо тебе, Ириночка!!! Праздник продолжается!..

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## aichka

> А теперь - опять продолжение! Продолжение "Времен года" П.И. Чайковского И снова с трепетным и нежным героем...
> 
> "Апрель. Подснежник"


Ирочка, ну просто нет слов... столько нежности, хрупкости, зыбкости в твоём творении... потрясающее гармоническое слияние с музыкой! Какая же нежная весна у тебя проклюнулась... какая красивая и трогательная!

Просто чудо, а не клип... ни добавить, ни убавить  ничего нельзя... настолько всё сделано со вкусом, утонченно и  изысканно.. чудо просто!

Спасибо огромное! И, как всегда, кстати, к теме, к весне - так необходимо!




> Вот что из этого вышло:
> "Матрешечки"


Чудесный матрешки! 

Как здорово, Ирочка, что у тебя в ритмической шкатулке есть ритмы и для более подготовленных детей, и ритмы не очень сложные, для детей, которые только начинают осваивать этот "ти-ти-тачный мир"...

Спасибо тебе большущее - ведь с такими яркими образами детей от ритмических игр не оторвать!



А сегодня у меня был просто ПИР Ирочкиных работ!

Прошли весенние утренники... и ребятам просто необходимо было отдохнуть перед выпускными хлопотами... а как отдохнуть? 
Ну, конечно же, окунувшись в Прекрасное!

В эти весенние дни так неожиданно похолодало и выпало столько снега...  я понимала, что это ненадолго,что пройдет несколько дней и забушует Весна...и вот я решила посвятить музыкальное занятие благодарности Зиме...

И что я взяла?  Конечно же, Ирочкины работы...

*"Зима" Вивальди* - это просто чудо совершенства!  Кажется, что мы с ребятами можем смотреть этот клип бессчетное количество раз!

Суровой, но прекрасной в своей красоте Зиме, сопоставили весёлую ярмарочную Зиму *Чайковского "Февраль. Масленица"*... сколько сравнений, эпитетов подобрали ребята!

И всё это благодаря как самой музыке, так и созданным Ирочкой, красивым, ярким образам в её прекрасных фильмах!

А *"Веселые снеговички"* подарили нам замечательные весёлые ритмы! 

Ребята с таим желанием отхлопывали их - сначала по карточкам, а потом и вместе с музыкой, с клипом, переключаясь с простых ритмов на более сложные, но уже понятные и знакомые!

А потом мы спели любимые зимние песни и станцевали любимые зимние танцы.. вообщем, такие замечательные проводы Зиме устроили... и, похоже, так вовремя... завтра уже обещали резкое потепление...

Такая чудесная атмосфера в музыкальном зале была- с таким удовольствием и с такой радостью посмотрели любимые Ирочкины работы и подарили Зиме свои голоса и пластику...

Спасибо, Ирочка,  за твои чудесные фильмы, за твоё удивительное видео прочтение прекрасной Музыки!!!

Твои работы делают Музыку зримой, ясной, прозрачной и реально ощутимой, а наши занятия более богатыми, насыщенными и интересными!

*СПАСИБО и от меня, и от моих ребят!
*

----------


## irinavalalis

> Такое простое счастье, что этот вечер был в моей жизни!


Супер! Замечательный, добрый видеоклип, а ещё я увидела знакомую картинку из музея сказки в "Переславль-Залесском" и ностальгия теперь замучила... Скорей бы отпуск! :Yahoo:

----------


## irinavalalis

> "Доброта" Музыка Дм. Дунаева, слова Т.Беловой
> Исполняют Дмитрий Дунаев и Катя Манешина


Ну не могу никак уйти с Вашей странички! Плачу и смотрю! Спасибо!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## MarinaMi

> *"Доброта"  Музыка  Дм. Дунаева, слова Т.Беловой
> Исполняют Дмитрий Дунаев и Катя Манешина*


Ириша, это так красиво и тонко! Спасибо огромное. Очень люблю эту песню. Твоё видео откликнулось в самых тайных уголках души, абсолютно созвучно моему восприятию этой музыки.

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Делала клип к музыке Чайковского - "Май. Белые ночи" -   http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4856615 и ряд ассоциаций  заставил снова зазвучать в моей голове давно любимый *"Удивительный вальс" Александра Дольского*

----------

viculy (06.02.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Как-то так вчерашний день сложился, что вне всяких планов появился этот клип... Несколько часов, пока его делала, подбирала слова, которые хотела бы перед ним сказать. Много слов в голове промелькнуло...  А теперь думаю, что не нужны  слова... Ну разве что как в фильме: "Все преходяще, а музыка вечна". И человеческие отношения, их ценность,  вечны тоже

----------

НСА (26.11.2017)

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

Здравствуйте, Ирина! Какая прекрасная работа. Сколько красоты, чувственности, тепла в Ваших клипах. Смотрела последний клип и невольно сравнила со старыми фильмами. Смотришь и тянет посмотреть много, много раз. Никогда не надоедает. Спасибо Вам за то, что даете нам возможность наслаждаться увиденным. Как тонко у Вас получается соединить в одно целое музыку и картины, ведь это такой кропотливый труд. Здорово, что есть такие талантливые люди как Вы. СПАСИБО! СПАСИБО! СПАСИБО!!!!!!!

----------


## Valenta

> Как-то так вчерашний день сложился, что вне всяких планов появился этот клип... Несколько часов, пока его делала, подбирала слова, которые хотела бы перед ним сказать. Много слов в голове промелькнуло...  А теперь думаю, что не нужны  слова...


Удивительно, но прибывала в таком же состоянии пока смотрела: мысли, слова, эмоции... А в итоге, ВСЁ ПОНЯТНО БЕЗ СЛОВ! Особенно в наше время....
СПАСИБО!

----------

Vitolda (16.01.2018)

----------


## ttanya

_Ирина! Вот уже несколько лет мы собираемся с девчонками-однокурсницами летом и вспоминаем все песни нашей юности, а эта одна из наших любимых. Мы её пели на выпускных экзаменах в училище.  Какое же великолепное сочетание песни и картин! Так трогательно, душевно, нежно и как-то сразу на душе становится спокойно и тепло! Обязательно  покажу Ваш чудесный фильм при встрече своим девчонкам-однокурсницам. Я как-будто бы вернулась в свою юность, в свою студенческую жизнь.
Огромнейшее СПАСИБО за такое ПРОСТОЕ ЧЕЛОВЕЧЕСКОЕ СЧАСТЬЕ!!!
_

----------


## Vitolda

Иногда случайно услышанная песня вдруг остается в мыслях, в голове, в сердце... Звучит внутри тебя то тише, то ясней, то ли отдых душе давая, то ли работу... Притихнет - и снова покоя не дает...

*"О любви" Ирина Билык*

----------

nina7400 (28.01.2017), viculy (06.02.2016), НСА (12.02.2017), Саби (01.10.2018)

----------


## aichka

> "Удивительный вальс" Александра Дольского





> "О любви" Ирина Билык


Какие чудесные песни и фильмы...Как же отдыхаешь душой, слушая эту музыку и наблюдая, как одна картина сменяет другую - да так красиво, так к месту, так точно и глубоко прочувствована музыка и сплетена с образами...

Ирочка, твоя мастерская- как комната релаксации... отпускаешь всё тяжкое и нервное в себе и наслаждаешься этим звучанием и вИдением..

Спасибо тебе огромное за ту глубину и утонченность ощущений, нюансов, которые ты, в соединении с музыкой, сплетаешь, вырисовываешь в чудесные фильмы, глядя и чувствуя которые, отдыхаешь душой и телом...

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Valenta

> Иногда случайно услышанная песня вдруг остается в мыслях, в голове, в сердце... Звучит внутри тебя то тише, то ясней, то ли отдых душе давая, то ли работу... Притихнет - и снова покоя не дает...
> *"О любви" Ирина Билык*


В твоей  новой работе, Ирочка, как всегда, полная гармония! Какие образы всплывают с каждой строчкой!!! Трогательно, фантастически точно передаётся состояние души, мыслей.
Сама с удовольствием слушаю песни Ирины Билык, впадая в оцепенение. А здесь такой ПОДАРОК!!! *СПАСИБО, ИРИШ!!!* ЧУДЕСНО!!!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Об этой музыке не знаю ничего... Кто-то недавно выставил ее в "Скорой.." с названием "Осенняя..." И правда, очень какой-то осенней меланхолией мелодия наполнена, созерцанием, спокойным любованием, широко раскрытыми глазами и сердцем. Вроде бы совсем она мне и не нужна сейчас эта мелодия... Разве что перед началом праздника включить для родителей... Но разве любовь нужностью оценивается? Что человек, что музыка - если ТВОИ - входят в душу, не спрашивая, и остаются там! А для тех, кого любишь, всегда что-то сделать хочется... 

Поэтому,* "Осенняя"*

----------


## Valenta

В твоих "отДушинках", *Ирин,* не даром пауза была,
Душа момента нужного ждала.
СПАСИБО! Тронуло. Задело. Улыбнуло [IMG]http://s18.******info/2e7884a35a858fbfd66933bcc7b384fd.gif[/IMG]
Моя Душа с твоею рядом отдохнула.
[IMG]http://s2.******info/5ee464ca1d50e8c9bc84570d7e4da05d.gif[/IMG]

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## olga kh

И мне уж очень по душе пришлось) Ириш, спасибо!!! Под настроение...

----------


## aichka

> Поэтому, "Осенняя"


Ой, Ирочка, какая ж нирвана...и музыка потрясающая, цепляющая за такие струны, что щекочет что -то в душе, ноет... и то, что ты ТАК её нарисовала- так чудесно, так гармонично... такие изумительные пейзажи, такие картинки интересные, нестандартные... чего только стоит красный листик с раненым сердцем или желтые листья, сохнущие на прищепках...это ж надо такие мгновения найти! - удивительно!.... 

Сочетание этих пейзажей и крупных планов осенних - в движении, в замирании, в приближении и удалении, в этих поворотах - эти кружения осенних крон над головой, и глубина, сочность небесной синевы создает ощущение реального пребывания там, в этой Осени, того и гляди - голова закружится и от красоты, и от красок, от ощущений обостренных чувств ...

Ирочка, тебе удается  не просто погрузить нас в эту красоту, но и переместить нас не только виртуально, но и почти реально в ту музыку и те картины, которые ты, как осенние бусы, собираешь так красиво и так изящно, так тщательно и умело!

Осеннее тебе спасибо за это!

----------

Vitolda (12.01.2016)

----------


## говорушка

Ира большое Вам спасибо !

----------


## краля

Ирина,спасибо огромное за ваше творчество!Как тонко чувствуете музыку, она оживает в ваших клипах.

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## НСА

Ирочка, спасибо за прекрасные клипы. 




> Поэтому, "Осенняя"


У меня на утреннике звучит эта музыка, и как здорово, что успею ещё и показать эту красоту  :Tender:  Спасибо большое!!!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Все мысли музыкальных руководителей сейчас предстоящим Новым годом заняты. 
А у меня клип вышел вовсе не праздничный, не зимний и не новогодний... Видимо, в преддверии любой границы жизненной, пусть даже это и просто граница года, неизбежны размышления о смысле жизни...
Да еще и песня такая услышалась...

*"Храни нас бог",
Дмитрий Дунаев, слова А.Алексеева
в исполнении автора*

----------

aichka (07.02.2016), lenik (03.01.2016), жужелица (26.01.2017), НСА (12.02.2017)

----------


## aichka

> "Храни нас бог",
> Дмитрий Дунаев, слова А.Алексеева
> в исполнении автора


Потрясающе проникновенно, до дрожи, до мурашек, до чистых слёз, до занозы в сердце...

Спасибо!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## olga kh

Спасибо тебе, Ирочка!!!!!!!!!!!Спа-си-бо!!!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Год назад сделала я клип к потрясающей песне *"Падает снег"* http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4756626 Чистой воды отДУШИнка получилась! Не просто о снеге и зиме клип - о любви!
А позже, ранней весной потребовался клип к этой песне для сопровождения детского танца. Примерно вот такого: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4494768 
И закрыла я совсем взрослые картинки детскими лицами и заснеженными цветами (дело ведь весной было, хоть и ранней). И получился клип о снеге! О его необыкновенной красоте и чистоте!
Вдруг да кому еще пригодится этот детский вариант клипа!

*"Падает снег"
Музыка Владимира Кызылова, слова Сергея Паради. 
Исполняет Елена Дубровская, солистка группы МГК.*

----------

aichka (07.02.2016), lenik (03.01.2016), mswetlana23 (06.06.2016), nina7400 (28.01.2017), viculy (06.02.2016), НСА (17.10.2020), Олюр (24.07.2017), Татьяна Вильевна (07.11.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Всего несколько дней назад вспомнила о своей прошлогодней зимней отдушинке... И вдруг попросилась еще одна "Зимняя песнь о любви"... Почему-то часто у меня так случается, что вынашиваешь в голове одну задумку, долго материал к ней подбираешь, обдумываешь.. А потом вдруг вне всякой очереди, несмотря на планы появляется из под рук совсем-совсем другое! 
Так и сейчас... И ритмяшки терпеливо в очереди стоят, подбирала картины для зимней классики... А вот услышала... И отойти в сторону не смогла... 

Случайно найденный в интернете файл назывался *RICHARD CLAYDERMAN - Love Song in Winter* 
Вот такая вышла у меня  *"Зимняя песнь о любви"*

----------

aichka (07.02.2016), lenik (03.01.2016), nina7400 (28.01.2017), Олюр (13.07.2016)

----------


## Valenta

> .. А вот услышала... И отойти в сторону не смогла... 
> Случайно найденный в интернете файл назывался *RICHARD CLAYDERMAN - Love Song in Winter* 
> Вот такая вышла у меня  *"Зимняя песнь о любви"*


Ну, наконец-то Скрипка наша зазвучала!!!
Я по твоим "отдушинкам", *Ирина*, заскучала.
И вот... И вдруг... Как ветерок средь зноя,
Мы можем снова созерцать ТАКОЕ!
И образы опять. Опять волненье!
И мысли, чувства, ощущенья...
*СПАСИБО!* На одной с тобой волне!
Лишь"возрастной" любви тут не хватило мне.
Но это, видимо, история другая.
У каждого из нас СВОЁ. Я это знаю. :Yes4: 
Но чистота, хрустальность, умиротворённость,
Порыв души, цена мгновенья и влюблённость -
Так трогательно, бережно... Как взгляд со стороны.
Ну, в общем, всё тут, как умеешь только ты!

----------

aichka (07.02.2016), mswetlana23 (06.06.2016), Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## olga kh

> "Зимняя песнь о любви"


*Зимняя любовь - такая нежная!..
Ириша, посмотри, что "выткалось")))) как у тебя все красиво - словами не передать, а захотелось!..

Хрупкая как бабочка та снежная,
Льдистая, искристая и яркая -
Схожа с новогодними подарками)
Чистая, на первый снег похожая,
Радуйтесь, коль встретите, прохожие!
У нее румянец - вмиг узнаете,
Если вдруг проходит - догоняйте!
Сберегите, чтобы не растаяла,
Она - счастье, хоть сама не чаяла...
Зимняя Любовь приходит сказкою -
Вы к ней тоже с нежностью и ласкою.
И тогда - пусть вьюга, пусть метелица -
На Любовь лишь стоит нам надеяться!!!*

----------

aichka (07.02.2016), Vitolda (30.01.2016), НСА (12.02.2017), Олюр (13.07.2016)

----------


## Олюр

> "Храни нас бог",


Потрясает глубиной, чистотой, сердечностью!!!




> "Падает снег"


 


> "Зимняя песнь о любви"


Потрясает красотой, лиричностью, правдивостью!!!

И вообще, все Иринины работы всегда потрясают и изумляют!!! БРАВО!!!

----------

aichka (07.02.2016), Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## ivano

> Всего несколько дней назад вспомнила о своей прошлогодней зимней отдушинке... И вдруг попросилась еще одна "Зимняя песнь о любви"...


СУПЕР !!!!!
Как всё прочувствованно- до мельчайших тонкостей:Профессиональная работа !
Хочется смотреть и смотреть,повышается настроение !
Спасибо !!!!!1

----------

aichka (07.02.2016), Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Этот клип я сделала еще в начале марта.. Не для себя, по просьбе... Для видеоподдержки танца со свечами на 8 марта. Но песня - вовсе не детская, как не детским получился и клип. Поэтому долго думала, куда же его поселить... В счастливую тему - никак не получается... Очень уж сердце ноет, когда песню слушаю... Да и в отдушинках, вроде бы душа отдыхать и радоваться должна, а здесь - болит, стонет... 
И все таки - сюда! В отДУШИнки! Есть ведь у меня здесь вещи не только для отдыха, но и для душевной работы.

*Светлана Лазарева "Мама"*

----------

aichka (07.02.2016), mswetlana23 (06.06.2016), nina7400 (28.01.2017), viculy (06.02.2016), НСА (12.02.2017), Олюр (13.07.2016)

----------


## --Ксения--

Ирина, просматривая Ваши работы, окунулась в мир любви, теплоты, нежности. 
Просто какая-то неведомая сила заставляет забыть всю суетность мира. 
Спасибо Вам за то, что умеете "вырвать" из колеса времени и задуматься...

----------

aichka (15.01.2016), Vitolda (12.01.2016), Олюр (24.07.2017)

----------


## Vitolda

Два месяца я практически не занималась своим любимым делом... Это ТАК долго, когда и мысли шевелятся, и руки тянутся... И вот, наконец-то, возвращаюсь!!! И вернуться захотелось с отДУШИнкой!

Уже не вспомню кто искал в "Срочной помощи" минусовку песни "Ах, зима!". Кто бы не был - ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО, что с таким ЧУДОМ познакомили!!! Просто невозможно равнодушной остаться, слушая!
А Леночка Эрнст откопала, что автор песни - Александр Пинегин, и исполняет песню - он сам. И за это - СПАСИБО!!! Всегда хочется восхищаться не только самой песней, а и ее авторими и исполнителями!
Самое время сейчас для песни! Половина зимы впереди!!! Настоящей, с морозми и снегом!

*"Ах, зима!"
музыка и слова Александра Пинегина,
исполняет автор*

----------

aichka (12.01.2016), lenik (14.01.2016), mswetlana23 (06.06.2016), nina7400 (28.01.2017), strelka_64 (14.01.2016), Tatiana-Lev12 (12.01.2016), Valenta (14.01.2016), viculy (06.02.2016), Анжела72 (13.01.2016), лариса61 (15.01.2016), НСА (12.02.2017), Ольга Сара (14.01.2016), Олюр (13.07.2016)

----------


## aichka

*После подготовки к утренникам, их проведения, шума, гвалта- пусть и прекрасного, праздничного – вдруг так захотелось тишины и внутреннего покоя, отдыха перед новым рывком весенних развлечений… 
и тут- Иришкино видение песни «Ах, Зима» Пинегина..

что –то сказочное и удивительное… даже дыхание замерло..

Сама песня… что-то волшебное- заползающее в душу теплом и пронзительным нервом… а её Иришкино прочтение – не поддается никакому словесному описанию..

Потрясающее единство музыки, текста, зрительных образов.. такое уважение к содержанию песни.. картины, которые следуют в ритме мелодии, такие глубокие по своему содержанию,  в том же характере и статике музыкальных фраз… это произведение – именно произведение- очаровывает, вводит почти в транс, в ступор от красоты, величия, мощи этой Зимы… даже мурашки по всей коже – то ли от потрясения, то ли от мороза, который передается через экран – так действует на душу и мысли гармония музыки и картин..

Ирочка, нет слов, чтобы объяснить ощущение после просмотра твоего фильма.. магия какая-то.. чародейство… хочется смотреть и слушать снова и снова..  

Неслучайно в святочные дни ты создала это чудо – очаровывает и завораживает… потрясающе…*

[img]http://*********ru/8306604.jpg[/img]

----------

Vitolda (12.01.2016), Олюр (24.07.2017)

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

*Ирина, огромное спасибо за  такую отДушину. Слушала, смотрела - для души бальзам. Покой, умиротворение, наслаждение....  Так хорошо стало. СПАСИБО!!!!!!*

----------

aichka (12.01.2016), Vitolda (12.01.2016), Анжела72 (13.01.2016)

----------


## olga kh

> "Ах, зима!"
> музыка и слова Александра Пинегина,


Ох, как хорошо!!!! Красиво, снежно-морозно, снежиночно-звездно!..Послушала, наконец, и посмотрела)) Вернее, слушала я раньше, а вот увидеть сейчас смогла только. Предполагала, что будет у тебя, Ириш, зима так зима!!!! И не ошиблась!!! Пушисто, сугробисто - настоящая зима!!!! Спасибо тебе большое!!! Очень приятная отДУШИнка))))

----------

aichka (07.02.2016), Vitolda (13.01.2016), Олюр (24.07.2017)

----------


## Valenta

> ... И вот, наконец-то, возвращаюсь!!! ...
> *"Ах, зима!"
> музыка и слова Александра Пинегина,
> исполняет автор*


С ВОЗВРАЩЕНИЕМ, ИРОЧКА!!!!!

----------

aichka (07.02.2016), Vitolda (14.01.2016), Олюр (24.07.2017)

----------


## лариса61

"Ах, зима", просто взрыв эмоций, сидела, как завороженная! Спасибо, Ирина, большое, за душевный ролик!

----------

aichka (07.02.2016), Vitolda (15.01.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Как-то не творится мне этой зимой... только думается, размышляется, вспоминается... Вот и снова - отДУШИнка попросилась..
*"Ностальгия"*

----------

aichka (07.02.2016), Katrina Kim (09.02.2016), laks_arina (08.02.2016), lenik (07.02.2016), mswetlana23 (06.06.2016), nina7400 (28.01.2017), olga kh (05.02.2016), Tatiana-Lev12 (05.02.2016), Valenta (07.02.2016), viculy (06.02.2016), Виноград (10.02.2016), гунька (05.02.2016), МУЗЫКАНТИК (06.02.2016), НСА (12.02.2017), Олюр (13.07.2016), Ярик (11.02.2016)

----------


## olga kh

До слез твоя отДУШИнка, но - светлая такая!..
И как же я, Иришечка, все это понимаю,
Так тонко все, так бережно,
Пронзительно-сердечно...
Пусть наша жизнь короткая,
Но...длится она вечно!
Сама малышка мамина,
Малышка уже мама,
И внученька на рученьках -
Такая вот программа)
А ты вновь возвращаешься
Туда, где мама - рядом...
И что там - за туманами?.. 
А вот вернуться надо...
На дочку смотришь - солнышко!
Давно ли пеленала?..
А скоро встреча с внуками...
И все опять сначала...
До слез твоя отДУШИнка, но - светлая такая!..
Я не грущу, ведь это - жизнь...Она у нас такая!..

----------

aichka (07.02.2016), laks_arina (08.02.2016), lenik (07.02.2016), mswetlana23 (06.06.2016), Vitolda (05.02.2016), НСА (12.02.2017), Олюр (24.07.2017)

----------


## aichka

> Как-то не творится мне этой зимой... только думается, размышляется, вспоминается... Вот и снова - отДУШИнка попросилась..
> "Ностальгия"


Ирочка, растрогала до слёз... так всё нежно, чисто, мудро, сердце щемит...тема ЛЮБВИ проходит через весь фильм... и так тепло, так пронзительно она звучит и в материнстве, и, особенно - в благодарном, надежном, бережном прикосновении уже немолодых рук - потрясающе... спасибо!

----------

olga kh (05.02.2016), Vitolda (05.02.2016)

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

*Ирина, спасибо за душевную теплоту, за спокойствие и умиротворение. Спасибо за то, что можно просто смотреть и получать истинное наслаждение. СПАСИБО!!!!!!*

----------

aichka (07.02.2016), Vitolda (05.02.2016)

----------


## Valenta

> Как-то не творится мне этой зимой... только думается, размышляется, вспоминается... Вот и снова - отДУШИнка попросилась..
> *"Ностальгия"*



Ириш, СПАСИБО за предоставленную возможность подумать, поразмышлять, повспоминать... наедине... и вместе с тобой!

----------

aichka (07.02.2016), Vitolda (07.02.2016), Олюр (24.07.2017)

----------


## Виноград

Ирина, спасибо за "Ностальгию". С возрастом все воспринимается острее и глубже...тронута до глубины души!

----------

aichka (11.02.2016), Vitolda (10.02.2016)

----------


## mswetlana23

> А вторую "отдушинку" закончила сегодня. 
> Думается хорошо в дождик, вспоминается... 
> А еще так и хочется музыку хорошую, глубокую слушать. Такую, как "Не исчезай...", мелодия Микаэла Таривердиева из кинофильма "Ольга Сергеевна".


ТАРИВЕРДИЕВ и именно эта песня запомнились ещё с детства со старой пластинки с музыкой к фильму... Спасибо за чудо и за воспоминания!

----------

aichka (05.06.2016), Vitolda (05.06.2016), Олюр (24.07.2017), Татьяна Вильевна (07.11.2016)

----------


## эллона

Спасибо, Ириночка, за возможность прикоснуться к замечательной поэзии и лирике!..

----------

Vitolda (05.06.2016)

----------


## mswetlana23

Ещё раз спасибо за возможность окунуться во что-то необыкновенное, остановиться на бегу, задуматься,улыбнуться, вспомнить.... Благодарю!!!!

----------

Vitolda (06.06.2016)

----------


## Olyashka

Вам огромное спасибо
От души я говорю.
Благодарности нет края,
Сотни раз я повторю.

Для такого человека
Слов моих не подобрать,
Выражаю благодарность,
Чувств моих не передать!

----------

Vitolda (27.06.2016)

----------


## Аленький - цветочек

> Вы знаете, как здорово начинать день со СЧАСТЬЯ????? Да, да, с самого "Простого счастья", которое на стихи Аллочки. Попробуйте!!!!! Такой позитивный заряд на день получаешь!!!!!!!


Спасибо большое за это видео! Пришла с работы совсем без сил и эмоций, уставшая. Посмотрела и как-то теплее и светлее стало внутри, улыбка на губах и мурашки по коже..... БОЛЬШОЕ ВАМ СПАСИБО!!!!!!  :040:  :040:  :040:

----------

Vitolda (18.10.2016), Олюр (24.07.2017)

----------


## olga kh

Ириша, я сегодня в эту тему твою заглянула, потому что... Сначала читала осенние стихи в теме Марины Мишаковой, оттуда ушла на ее любимый сайт СТИХИ.РУ, а там познакомилась с твоим земляком. Впрочем, вот - почитай, и ты все поймешь...

https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5560671

----------

Vitolda (22.09.2019)

----------

